# Is it okay to come online with 3 year-old tivo software?



## randyo (Oct 31, 2005)

Three years ago, I replaced the 40gig HD in my S2 tivo with a 300gig one. Now, the 300gig HD has died and I have purchased a new 300gig HD.

Is it okay for me to image the original 40gig onto the new 300gig drive and let me tivo come online with 3 year-old hardware? If not, what are my options (excluding paying $20 for an image).

Thanks!


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It should work. I've restored older drives (not sure that they're that old). The TiVo will update the software when it connects. It may not happen the first time, but within a day or two.


----------



## randyo (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, lafos.

Any second opinions before I pull the trigger? This is a lifetime tivo, so I can't afford to lose service on it.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You'll be fine.


----------



## randyo (Oct 31, 2005)

In case anyone finds this post in the future, it did work fine. I loaded 7.2 on there and it upgraded itself to 9.1 without any problems.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

That's why we love tivo


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

randyo said:


> In case anyone finds this post in the future, it did work fine. I loaded 7.2 on there and it upgraded itself to 9.1 without any problems.


+1 on that.


----------

